# Reception problem



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can shed light on this. I have Sirius, and reception is about what I would expect, as long as I don't have 20 feet trees to my west, reception is excellent. However I found a "dead spot" which baffles me. It is on a main commercial street, strip mall type development, no trees or tall buildings, and seems to be centered around a car dealership. The dealership does have one of those annoying "Tune to 1610 AM for information about our cars" signs. Could a low-power AM transmitter cause interference with satellite radio?


----------

